# Pet Insurance ?



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a flyer in the mail today offering Pet Insurance. Do any of you have this coverage? I know that costs can be HIGH if you don't have it. I quess I'm asking what you think about pet insurance? Is it really worth it?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have pet insurance - and one broken tooth paid for a few year's premiums. I made sure they would cover injuries while a dog was working and they said they would. Seeing some of my "ER" bills before that I figured it was worth the gamble.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I was looking into it when I bought my imported bitch a few years ago. Tuned out to cost too much, they didn't pay for too many things, like bloat, torsion and HD/ED in GSD's. I don't do allot of shots (other than first 3 puppy boosters and rabies) so even their free vacs wouldn't help offset the cost of the premium. Also big things like car accidents and such have a cap on them, which seemed very low. $2500 per incident or something like that. I thought "I'm trying to cover myself for the big stuff but even that isn't covered". It's written up with too many loop holes for them to deny coverage for too many things to make it worth the effort and money. I just keep a credit card handy for doggy emergencies. Besides you still have to pay the vets costs yourself and then file a claim to get your money reimbursed from the insurance aggency.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I have www.gopetplan.com

It was first in Euro now its in the US

Its the ONLY PET insurance in the US that *will cover hereditary problems. *Yes you heard me right! Your pup get hip dysplasia... no problem they will pay for you to get it fixed!

They are paying for my male GS to have his right hip replaced a 6,000.00 sx and they are paying for it all. 

I recommend them to ANY ONE.

AND they are cheaper then Vip and aspca!

(Yes I have had aspca and they sucked and I had VIP and I would have been lucky if they paid me back 10% of what I gave them).


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

FYI- My insurance does not cover day to day things like Flea meds and shots.

I dont have a problem with that. They cover any SX your doc thinks your pet needs they also cover eastern med's if you think you want to go that route.

It is very worth it for me. They pay for my dogs Hip SX and I pay them 80 bucks a month (total for both dogs) and I an saving TONS of money since they also paid for my Goldens eye SX which was 1,000.00 and they are going to pay for my Goldens Hip's also.


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Jamielee Nelson said:


> I have www.gopetplan.com
> 
> It was first in Euro now its in the US
> 
> Its the ONLY PET insurance in the US that *will cover hereditary problems. *Yes you heard me right! Your pup get hip dysplasia... no problem they will pay for you to get it fixed!


Having just done quotes for both dogs, I'm going to guess there are a LOT of hereditary problems with American Cocker Spaniels. Foxy (a 5 year old field-line cocker spaniel) is $600/yr for the best plan, and that's WITH discounts. Yeep.

*shakes fist at bad American Cocker Spaniel breeders who ruined the breed reputation*

Thanks for the recommendation, though- as our last two dogs both had to have cancer treatment, we were just discussing getting insurance for our current dogs Just In Case, and they do look like a pretty good plan.

I don't really understand the plans which pay for an annual check up and vaccinations- to my mind, that's an easy expense to just budget for every year, and something to be considered when deciding to take on the responsibility of a dog, like the cost of pet food and other regular necessities (toys, treats, etc.) What I want from an insurance plan is coverage for stuff that comes up that I CAN'T plan for- accidents, cancer, hereditary problems that you're not aware of at the time of taking the dog, etc.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Kris Dow said:


> Having just done quotes for both dogs, I'm going to guess there are a LOT of hereditary problems with American Cocker Spaniels. Foxy (a 5 year old field-line cocker spaniel) is $600/yr for the best plan, and that's WITH discounts. Yeep.
> 
> *shakes fist at bad American Cocker Spaniel breeders who ruined the breed reputation*
> 
> ...


Well I look at it as a month to month plan. I pay less then a 100 a month... Yes over the year that is over 1,200.00 but hey I am saving money with what My Dogs get done so its ok for me. 
I would have LOVED to have my plan when my last shepherd died of cancer... cost me 7000-8000 in 2 months ](*,)


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I have looked into, but I really like Embrace pet insurance. They seems to cover for genetic defects in specific breeds such as hip dyplasia. They don't do basic things like dental cleaning, or whatever.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I refuse to get pet insurance I think the money is better put into a high interest savings account instead. I have never had a dog suffer a serious condition to the point where it would mitigate the costs of insurance. The worst to happen yet was a pup out of our A litter contracting a mystery ailment. She was taken to the vet immediately at the first signs of no appetite and despite iv's and vet treatments she passed away. 

I only give the dogs the yearly rabies shot and that is generally the only time they need to see the vet.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> I only give the dogs the yearly rabies shot and that is generally the only time they need to see the vet.


 I wish we all had your luck! Though mine is kinda the opposit lol.
Quick question off topic though- if you only do rabies now you did do the 3 sets of puppys shots with DHL2PP, Bordetella (I dont do corona) in them correct? 
Lots of puppies are getting Parvo in my county. Just wondering thxs.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

For the puppy yes I did the puppy shots the others I did not have from puppies one i got at 6 months the other at 3 years.

he goes in for his last set of puppy shots on Tuesday as that was the earliest i could get an appointment even just to administer shots >_>


----------

